# Резорбция грыжи



## Lens (5 Янв 2022)

Добрый день. Фораминальная грыжа L5-S1 6 мм, показания для хирургии плановые. Был болевой синдром, непостоянные парестезии, жжения, слабо купируемые  консервативным лечением. Двигательных расстройств, онемения слава богу не было. Такая клиническая картина длилась около четырех месяцев. 
Месяц назад выполнена трансфораминальная блокада. Боль ушла уже на операционном столе. Сейчас сохраняются непостоянные парестезии и жжение. Сама грыжа, со слов врачей, "несвежая". Много начиталась про консервативную терапию, направленную на резорбцию грыжи. Курс 12 дней, это лазеротерапия,  введение плазмы в проекции диска, иглорефлексотерапия, массаж, ударно-волновая терапия. Пишут, что замечательные результаты, удается добиться резорбции грыжи в 70% случаев, снимки МРТ до и после, большое количество положительных отзывов. Я не профессионал в этом вопросе, помогите разобраться. Моя "старая" грыжа в 50 лет после блокады дипроспаном может резорбцироваться?


----------



## La murr (5 Янв 2022)

@Lens, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Lens (5 Янв 2022)




----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2022)

> Фораминальная грыжа L5-S1 6 мм, показания для хирургии плановые. Был болевой синдром, непостоянные парастезии, жжения, слабо купируемые  консервативным лечением. Двигательных расстройств, онемения слава богу не было. Такая клиническая картина длилась около четырех месяцев. Месяц назад выполнена трансфораминальная блокада. Боль ушла уже на операционном столе. Сейчас сохраняются непостоянные парастезии и жжение.


То есть остаются нейропатические боли. 



> Сама грыжа, со слов врачей, "несвежая".


Считать надо с момента боли в ноге. С когда боль?



> Много начиталась про консервативную терапию, направленную на резорбцию грыжи. Курс 12 дней, это лазеротерапия,  введение плазмы в проекции диска, иглорефлексотерапия, массаж, ударно-волновая терапия. Пишут, что замечательные результаты, удается добиться резорбции грыжи в 70% случаев,


Если год ничего не делать - результат 98%



> снимки МРТ до и после, большое количество положительных отзывов. Я не профессионал в этом вопросе, помогите разобраться.


Тут только Вам решать. 



> Моя "старая" грыжа в 50 лет после блокады дипроспаном может резорбцироваться?


Может, но узнаете об этом не раньше чем через 6-12 месяцев. 



> Если операция- каков объем хирургии по данной МР-картине?


По решению хирурга и Вашему согласию. 
Миродискэктомия. 



> Частота рецидива после операции?


Зависит от Вашего образа жизни и поведения.


----------



## Lens (6 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Считать надо с момента боли в ноге. С когда боль?


Впервые боль появилась полтора года назад, тогда же была диагностирована грыжа, за этот период три обострения, последнее  не купировалось консервой, помогла трансфорамиальная блокада.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может, но узнаете об этом не раньше чем через 6-12 месяцев.


Мне не совсем понятно. Значит грыжа в принципе подвергается физиологической резорбции через год от начала боли и без лечения? Любая грыжа? Смысл в том возможно ли терпеть болевой синдром (исключаем повисшую стопу и тазовые расстройства)? И если да, то можно ждать?

Или так: у человека в течении года-полтора нет обострений, логично ли ждать на МРТ резорбции грыжи?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2022)

Lens написал(а):


> Впервые боль появилась полтора года назад, тогда же была диагностирована грыжа, за этот период три обострения, последнее  не купировалось консервой, помогла трансфорамиальная блокада.


Значит, ей полтора года.



Lens написал(а):


> Мне не совсем понятно. Значит грыжа в принципе подвергается физиологической резорбции через год от начала боли и без лечения? Любая грыжа? Смысл в том возможно ли терпеть болевой синдром (исключаем повисшую стопу и тазовые расстройства)? И если да, то можно ждать?


1-2% не подвергается.
И 90% так и ждут.
И по большому счет ради этих 1-2% и ради ускорения этого процесса медицина и работает.
Именно поэтому этим не занимается страховая медицина.



Lens написал(а):


> Или так: у человека в течении года-полтора нет обострений, логично ли ждать на МРТ резорбции грыжи?


Логично. Просто процент неудач возрастает.


----------



## Lens (6 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое!


----------



## Lens (17 Июл 2022)

Добрый вечер уважаемый @Доктор Ступин!
Пишу Вам с перепуга) ответьте мне пожалуста) Прошла курс лечения в клинике Ткаченков апреле текущего года. По моим ощущением с положительной динамикой, лишь иногда беспокоили тянующие незначительные  боли в пояснице. И на этом оптимизме я отправилась в Турцию. Тяжести не поднимала, много плавала, там меня Вообще ничего не беспокоило! И тут по возвращению третий день достали меня парастезии по левой стопе и икре, не сильные, но постоянные. Больше ничего не беспокоит. Я так поняла парастезии это более  серьезная проблема чем боли) это же расстройсто кровообращения? Мне пугаться? Бежать делать МРТ? Завтра на работу из отпуска выходить, обидно.

Извиняюсь, клиника Ткачева-Епифанова)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2022)

Lens написал(а):


> Добрый вечер уважаемый @Доктор Ступин!
> Пишу Вам с перепуга) ответьте мне пожалуста) Прошла курс лечения в клинике Ткаченков апреле текущего года. По моим ощущением с положительной динамикой, лишь иногда беспокоили тянующие незначительные  боли в пояснице. И на этом оптимизме я отправилась в Турцию. Тяжести не поднимала, много плавала, там меня Вообще ничего не беспокоило! И тут по возвращению третий день достали меня парастезии по левой стопе и икре, не сильные, но постоянные. Больше ничего не беспокоит. Я так поняла парастезии это более  серьезная проблема чем боли) это же расстройсто кровообращения?


Скорее, от расстройства нервного снабжения.



Lens написал(а):


> Мне пугаться? Бежать делать МРТ? Завтра на работу из отпуска выходить, обидно.


А сегодня еще не прошло?
Есть есть, это же не боль и не слабость.



Lens написал(а):


> Извиняюсь, клиника Ткачева-Епифанова)


----------



## Lens (18 Июл 2022)

Да, спасибо, сегодня намного легче, парастезии значительно уменьшились)


----------

